# NEED HELP FINDING TRANSMISSION DIPSTICK !!!!!



## curiousgeorge1974 (Feb 28, 2009)

I know this is going to sound absurd but I cannot find the dipstick for the transmission and I want to check the level. Anybody?


----------



## Jxander (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: NEED HELP FINDING TRANSMISSION DIPSTICK !!!!! (curiousgeorge1974)*

I'm new to Touregs but I'm pretty sure you have a transmission with lifetime fluid and NO dipstick for checking level. Checking transmission fill can only be accomplished with car level, transmission at designated temp, and from underneath via a fill/level plug. Not simple without a lift, but it could be done.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: NEED HELP FINDING TRANSMISSION DIPSTICK !!!!! (Jxander)*

There is no dipstick. As stated in the previous post the transmission has a lifetime fill in it.


----------



## treg4574 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: NEED HELP FINDING TRANSMISSION DIPSTICK !!!!! (curiousgeorge1974)*

There is not a dipstick. With the transmission fluid at about 100 degrees Fahrenheit, you open the top fluid access hole. The fluid should be even with the bottom of the fill hole at that temperature. 
It is a pain since it has to be done from under the vehicle, in a hard to access spot, and at a certain fluid temperature.
I would just look under for leaks. If you don't see any evidence of leaks, assume the fluid level is correct.
And the real question is Lifetime Transmission Fluid defined as the life of the vehicle or the life of the VW warranty? 



_Modified by treg4574 at 1:43 AM 3-1-2009_


----------



## Ike 3.2 (Aug 1, 2007)

Who you callin' dipstick?


----------



## vr6vwpride (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: (Ike 3.2)*

jimmy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VegasMatt (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (vr6vwpride)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6vwpride* »_jimmy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










Just what I was thinking: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mj5ms9PJDNY








Matt


----------



## oooodriver (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (VegasMatt)*

my train of thought for vw trannys is, if its not leakin it must be full.


----------

